# How/When To Move On



## VonBradstein (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not going to say this post necessarily reflects exactly where I am right now. It's more precautionary. Still I thought it would be of possible relevance to others.

So I wrote a book. 109,000 words. I'd talk about it at length but this isn't the 'Writing Discussion' forum. It's basically a time travel book with somewhat of a family saga, the obvious historical fiction stuff, thriller influences and some elements of psychological horror and maybe urban fantasy. It's not really a war novel but it's set during a war. Not too sure. Anyway, I worked pretty damn hard on it and its taken me, oh, almost two years to get from an idea to completed (I'm still picking at editing a few sentences in a few chapters as I notice them, but essentially its edited and proofed).

In the month since completion I have sent it to around, hmm, 20 agents (not hundred percent sure) and so far got back about 6 replied, all 'thanks but not for me' type stuff. 

I try not to get too beat down by it because I realize (1) 20 submissions is not a huge number, (2) I feel its a pretty good story (3) It's definitely kind of niche. And I do understand the industry and realize that my work may not be for everybody. In fact, that's kind of the problem - I have mainly been submitting to SF agents (or at least ones who list that on the wishlist) because I feel that's the closest genre it fits into but it's not 'true' sci fi. I have tried to broaden my potential agents. Ultimately my difficulty is knowing when to, at least psychologically, move on from this work. In some respects I am doing that - planning new projects, etc - because I realize the fish only usually bites when you're not watching the pole, but the challenge is that submitting to an agent (properly anyway) is fairly time consuming and I'm not blessed with endless hours.

 So there's the practical issue of time and how it's taking away from time I could be spending on my next work, then also the psychological bite that rejection always takes no matter how much you shrug  In a way, I kind of want to move on...but again, I do like my story.

I know without asking this is not a 'right answer/wrong answer' type topic but I thought it would still be good to open up the metaphorical floor to discussion and perhaps some personal takes on dealing with professional rejection as a writer.


----------



## Pete_C (Oct 26, 2017)

I always think you need equilibrium in MSSs out for consideration. Twenty is a good number, so work on the method of one in, one out. If I hadn't heard back from any of them for six months, I'd log it as cold and get another out there.

I'd also stop tweaking the MSS for at least six months. Work on something else; maybe some shorts to get your profile up. Get yourself noticed.

After six months, maybe revisit your MSS and consider whether you're placing it with the right people. Sci-fi, in itself, is so fragmented, and it could be argued that time travel with a human interest isn't that much of a Sci-fi thing. Contemporary culture today is so much more accepting of concepts that stray from the norm, so maybe refocus your search in the middle of next year once you've looked at the MSS with fresh eyes.


----------



## Bayview (Oct 26, 2017)

For me it's always been really valuable to have another project underway almost immediately upon completing the previous one. So I "move on" emotionally right away, and put all my creative energy into the new project. Then the old project, back when I was looking for an agent, was more of a clerical task - do the research, personalize the queries, but don't really think about it beyond that.

It made me really non-obsessive about the process, I think. Getting an agent wasn't my main goal; writing the next story was my main goal. And that was something that was completely within my control, which made it a much healthier thing to focus on.


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a bit of a similar scenario. I have a fantasy, 137,000 words. It's set in a - oh, I'll just say it, it's set in a make-believe land but it's not straight-up swords'n'lords (though aristocrats do feature, as do various blades, as do the peasantry and farming implements), and it's not true steampunk (though we do see airships and curious vapours and mechanical men). I don't know what it is. It is what it is. It's a bildungsroman, a picaresque, a family saga, a wartime drama, a fairytale. It's character-driven and at the moment it seems impossible to put it into a box, but frankly I don't want to. I started writing it with a certain purity of vision. I know, I know, that's what all these "writers" say as they mop the floors and serve the burgers. Well, maybe there is something in that. Maybe I am tapping into a market that doesn't know it's been created yet. Perhaps not. What can I say? I'm a daydreamer.

In terms of time, I have cut things out. I don't veg out in front of the TV, I don't ... well, I have just 3 things that consume my passion, and writing is one of them, so I give max rein to it. I have a synopsis ready to go and a query letter in much the same state - but I follow agents on Twitter so I can personalise it as needed and even interact with them sometimes, all of which paves the way for an easier dialogue with them, without having to re-invent everything from the ground up each time.

In terms of moving on while it's out on query? I have a sequel. Worst case scenario, I'll self-publish; I have some ideas around that too. In the meanwhile I try and surround myself with things - not always writing-related - that make me feel as this does. I don't have excess endless hours either (though it might seem that I do) so there's plenty to take my mind off things. Just living one's life. One day, when I have more time or , _ahem!_, ~when I am published~, maybe I will try and write other things, other ideas, but as they are now, they don't hugely excite me or consume my thoughts the way this does. They'd be more like work. This is part of me and my identity.


----------



## VonBradstein (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the input. Keep it coming anybody else! It’s heartening if nothing else to hear from those in similar situations.

I am anti self publishing right now, which obviously makes it harder. Not because I dislike the concept of it at all or don’t respect those who are successful at it, but it feels like another rabbit hole with regard to time consumption. My current situation seems like it’s prohibitive anyway - I am not rich and I have a one year old - simply can’t justify dropping a grand on publishing and marketing a book. Plus there’s this whole thing that I don’t like the idea of taking the easy way out haha.

I think probably following agents is a good idea. I find that when I write the query letters I’m kind of Googling names, briefly scanning the bios to make sure it’s not a total waste of time, and then BSing the query to make it sound like I am familiar with them haha. Again it’s not an issue of not wanting to do the work it’s literally just not having the hours in the day. I know that sounds dubious given how much time I spend on here lately, but I usually only access the forum via cellphone. When I have a computer I am either writing, editing on querying. It’s a constant battle just to get to 2 of the 3 things.

Anyway this wasn’t really about me venting. Like I say the thread doesn’t totally pertain to me right now because I’m not in a place where I’m totally ready to give up on this book, but I feel it on the horizon...

I do think a lot of my problem is in the vague genre of the piece. It’s funny how when we plan a novel we try to make it original but it becomes a kind of achilles heal when it comes to the publishing process. Part of me is tempted to just start writing cozy mysteries or soft erotica or something just so I don’t have to deal with this garbage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2017)

Von, have you tried this approach?

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/174063-Inkitt-Novel-Contest-Closing-31st-Oct-No-Entry-Fee


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 26, 2017)

VonBradstein said:


> I think probably following agents is a good idea. I find that when I write the query letters I’m kind of Googling names, briefly scanning the bios to make sure it’s not a total waste of time, and then BSing the query to make it sound like I am familiar with them haha.



If you have ever watched Piers Blofeld's Live Rejection youtube channel it is quite illuminating. It is UK based but I think the same principles apply, namely it is him, reading and rejecting submissions within about 2 seconds. It's quite harsh but it does highlight the fact that if you can manage stuff like spell the agent's name right, it seems that you are ahead of 90% of the competition. Throw in a couple of little chatty things scraped from agent bios like "Hope you enjoyed XYZ literary festival" and you're in the top 5th percentile. Don't get too stalkery and you're in the top two. Problem is, of course, so are all the other billions of competent writers.



VonBradstein said:


> It’s funny how when we plan a novel we try to make it original but it becomes a kind of achilles heal when it comes to the publishing process. Part of me is tempted to just start writing cozy mysteries or soft erotica or something just so I don’t have to deal with this garbage.



Hehe yes I know what you mean. Just crank 'em out joylessly. Mind you I did see an interesting tweet yesterday from an agent that suggested they expect a degree of grandiose claims, so if one's story even vaguely sort of fits the genre, a bit, kind of, -ish, then it is always worth a punt in my view. You never know. Agents are people too (zoiks! I _sound _like one of _them!_). Of course, the hopelessly targetted demands don't help: "I'm looking for the next _Twilight _meets _Catcher in the Rye_, set on the banks of the Euphrates." "#mswl story about body-boarding werewolf w/ penchant for caramel lattes - make it so, interwebz!" Seriously?  I mean, who _doesn't_ have stories like that in them?* 




* me


----------

